# OJ Mayo



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

What do you guys think of him?


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

Jeff Hall, his coach and former Louisville National Championship point guard, said that Mayo was the best player at that age he'd ever seen. I think he'll definitely be something special. Check out ojmayo.org. (At least I think it's .org.)


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

He'll be better than James if someone can keep him straight know what I mean? Somebody has gotta keep him working. I went too that site it was tight. But man all this has gotta go to the head.


----------

